# New AW cars released?



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

So, if these cars are not released yet, where did this come from?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370126497689

ebay # 370126497689

If they ARE available... why are they not advertised anywhere? Where are the rest of the cars?

Phred


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That is RRR selling, right? He has the baby blue one too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RRR is wert-wert in Missouri. This seller is in Ohio.. Not sure how he got a hold of them early, but appears to me he has most of the new releases.. Two-tone suburbans, the nova, the cobras and the veewees... How'd he do that?? 

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You are right, Ujoe. Knew it was an odd name or other. Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is Willie here in Marysville. He doesn't sell unless he has them in stock.

Marty


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Marty said:


> That is Willie here in Marysville. He doesn't sell unless he has them in stock.
> 
> Marty


Just to set this all straight, Marysville is not only way close to the coolness known as Mid Ohio but you also have a indigineous source of Slot Car Goodness? Marty, what's it like to live, like, in the total middle of Slot Car/Race Car Paradise? Marysville Rules Totally! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont know he must be in the same area as AW. I was told they would be arriving thursday, begin shipping same day.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

vw looks screwy bumer in back is a mess and the front is too long, rest look ok


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*A bit more dissapointment to add..*

The 66 nova is out of whack too. Looks 4 wheel driveish as it sits, and the chassis doesn't line up correctly. With the back wheelweels as they are and the body as narrow as it is, I have my doubts it can be lowered with even standard aurora hubs and wheels on it. This goes on the wait and see list. And yes, that back bumper on the VW is slightly bent... just a little..:tongue:

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> vw looks screwy bumer in back is a mess and the front is too long, rest look ok


As with ALL AW cars.....

Hammer, hammer, hammer, file, file, file...Hurmmm...pummel, pummel, pummel......perfect...mostly.

There are a few I will buy....when the feeding frenzy is over.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

He must have the inside track! LOL Get it? 
Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll stay on the sidelines for awhile before I do any purchasing of these. Have gotten away from having to be an early bird on these. I know I'll be able to get the ones I want in a couple of months and may even save a couple of bucks to boot!  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Who rear-ended the VW? I wonder if TL saw this?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a link to the carnage?!

I wanna see.

Thanx


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just another reason to lose the bumpers altogether. I like my bugs shaved like that anyway.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> Just to set this all straight, Marysville is not only way close to the coolness known as Mid Ohio but you also have a indigineous source of Slot Car Goodness? Marty, what's it like to live, like, in the total middle of Slot Car/Race Car Paradise? Marysville Rules Totally! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


HMM. And all this time I thought we were famous for the Ohio Womans Reformatory in Marysville.

I'll have to check out this slot car thing.

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*One link...coming up!!!*

Here ya go Bill, one veewee with a wacky woowoo!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Blue-66-VW-Beetle-Thunderjet-ho-slot-car-AW-tires_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ2619QQihZ024QQitemZ370126495566QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQ

Kinda looks like he got rear ended by a GT-40... First instinct would be to repair it, but my gut says they'll fix this little dilemma and this piece will be a keeper as is..with proper documentation as to the factory defect..

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The same dealer has a green VW as well. See link. It does not look like the bumper alignment issue is common to all cars. The green one looks OK.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Green-66-VW...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

That being said, what happened to the wheel well to wheel alignment on the 66 Nova? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Red-66-Chev...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

This particular seller does say he has swapped out the rear tires for sillies, oiled the chassis, and tested it. Has the car pictured just been mis-mounted on the chassis or is this a factory flaw? 

Inquiring minds want to know. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Got them today, it must be that 1 car the bumper is ok, or its a camera angle thing. cars look good to me. the only real concern i have is the front on the 57 is too low wheels rub a bit


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The 66 nova is out of whack too. Looks 4 wheel driveish as it sits, and the chassis doesn't line up correctly. With the back wheelweels as they are and the body as narrow as it is, I have my doubts it can be lowered with even standard aurora hubs and wheels on it. This goes on the wait and see list. And yes, that back bumper on the VW is slightly bent... just a little..:tongue:
> 
> UtherJoe


That's part of what I was referring to here, Russ. I know there's a slight difference in wheelbase spacing between the aurora chassis and the aw version. We can only hope it's in the right direction...I can't remember off the top of my head which way it goes. And the 4X4 look is soooo...I don't know...wrong??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ujoe.

Well that's pretty typical of a bug thats been kiester plowed! 

I'm with Jeeper though, I like my cabbage grinders shaved and dumped , yet I still can appreciate a nice unmolested example.

Yer probably gonna send the rubber truck and butterfly nets after me but I REALLY like this version of the beetle! I fed the family working on Porsche/Volkwagen products so naturally I'm partial, but sufficiently knowledgeable to be critical too.

First off the 'lil bugger looks like it might actually fit a t-jet chassis. Neither the Faller, the T-jet or the recent Dash offering has really fit...it's always been a cram! This rig appears to have some wiggle room so more than likely some liberties were taken with scale....Oh ma gosh!!!!!....dont tell no one. 

Equally annoying with all the early bugs was the thinness of the overall body and all the inherent qualities that come with it.... the age triplets...Crackage , Shrinkage, and Warpage. I'm terrified to even sink a screw into a post on one of those old girls. Thankfully Dan fixed this problem with ABS, AND if yer really paying attention you'll note that their version has beefed up pillars. Good luck breakin' a dash bug! They still retain the stock, delicate appearance but in practice are quite robust.

So in looking at the new A-dub Bug the first thing I notice is that it is a half breed of sorts. It has many styling points from the pre super beetle era, however overall it does have a puffy more rotund appearance that smacks of the super. Note the cross section of the either the front or rear fender...VERY round! Got horn grills early style in the front fender, and the little turn/marker in the front fender as well. A little hippy ...maybe...sorta reminds me of an original Cal Bug with the early fiberglass flares....kinda. Cant quite put my finger on it...but I see potential here. 

The trim heavy appearance actually looks pretty decent and somewhat true to form for the earlier gedunk era. The supers werent so bodaciously adorned. Yeah, some of the trim looks a little heavy but it'll pass. The "A" pillar is twice as big as the already thick (depth) "B" pillar. Scalewise its as big as "Stewies" head and like most AW bodies appears that it will take a licken', LOL. Not sure about the blunted off forward roof area at the top of the windsheild....not quite an original Wolfsburg windtunnel design there either.

All that said I'm pretty excited about all the extra wiggle room for the chassis, wheels, and tires. I'll be trolling for these with intent to malice! I'll need at least four or five.....hahahahahahaha! Lesee now, a slammo version, a wheelie car version, a detrimmed So Cal look, and maybe a drag bug, a box stock with a sleeper chassis, a lighted version.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I did a little research..*

and I hope Bill isn't typing the same thing right now... The AW chassis has the back axle slightly farther back than the aurora version. This is due the the incorrect placement of the pin pocket and front post hole on the AW. The aurora chassis should line up about perfect with this body. I slapped an AW tjet on a model motoring body with RRR tires and they were hitting the rear quarters. I put an aurora chassis on and they were pretty much centered. Now it's just a matter of width..

UtherJoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One final note, rather than an edit, and I'll shut up....If you look at the green bug, side view, you'll notice the rear axle is set back on this one too.. A pair of aftermarket wheels and tires will most likely put the rubber to the fender. It almost looks like TL did a smart thing here... like he planned on Aurora chassis going under these bodies....Hmmmm..could that be???? I have found that a gentle warming of the front post and it will adjust fowards a bit, and the wheels will line up better with the AW chassis..

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Saw some ....gulp.... irregularities too.

So Ujoe....Take a look at the green unit in Russ's link.

Does one side look catty wompus and the other side maybe not? Wouldnt that be special?

Silly rabbit!.....Easily fixed by bending the axle!

Duck season!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

honestly, they look better in hand


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's hard looking at so many different curved surfaces at the same time, my eyes are "buggin' out"!! :freak: The spacing I'm referring to is most noticable at the bottom of the rear fender wheel opening. Using my windows finger curser measuring method (patent pend) , I see a whole hand fore of the rear wheel, and barely thumb and forefinger aft. The same occurs with the 66 nova, and most others I've run across. The 59 chebby is a good example that does the same thing. The rear axle is too far back with an AW main frame. There are three fixes..1. scrap the aw chassis and do the aurora, 2. bend the front post fowards about 1/8", or 3. oval out the front chassis post hole and the pin hole. The third allows the whole chassis to be adjusted fowards to even out the spacing discrepencies... Ok.. I'm nitpicking, but what else have I to do?? I'm still gonna buy some!! Just need some minor adjustments!:thumbsup: 

Wabbit season!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Bill--

Something else I just thought of, Vincent makes some nice Fuchs style mags. Would look right at home on that blue bug, especially once the bumpers are gone...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Well sorry, I lived a sheltered life!!*

You know, the first time I saw that style of wheel mentioned , I thought it was an attempt at circumventing the censors!! Sorry, I had no idea...really!! :tongue: 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You know, the first time I saw that style of wheel mentioned , I thought it was an attempt at circumventing the censors!! Sorry, I had no idea...really!! :tongue:
> 
> UtherJoe


"Fuchs" 

Pronounced "Foox", means fox in German. A forged ultra light alloy wheel. Commonly found and first introduced on 911's. Originally an optional upgrade for the early 911's, later became standard equipment.
They are crazy light. If they werent so awkward you could carry all four on one arm.

8x15 rare









7x15 not so rare









Yeah baby!!! The Vincent Fuchs are gonna look badass on the new A-dub bug. Darn "Jeeper" read my mind. He just lives down in Oregon and must've heard me squeeling with joy! weeeee weeeeeee weeeeeeee!

Duck season!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

so any way when are the new cars comming out


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

haha---Nice, Bill!

Man those Fuchs look sweet. I really like the ones with the centers painted black. Wonder why Porsche doesnt still use those wheels? I think all the modern 5-stars and sawblades look like pure crap. Coke bottle mags are what wheels are SUPPOSED to look like...


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL No iWheels with Release 5 t-jet. I guess China's in a recession too! Have fun! Greg :wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm only guessing here. The guys who put the band and stickers on the iHobby cars lost their jobs, hence no band or stickers on the Chrome Ice Cream trucks! Must be the New World Order in play! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> haha---Nice, Bill!
> 
> Man those Fuchs look sweet. I really like the ones with the centers painted black. Wonder why Porsche doesnt still use those wheels? I think all the modern 5-stars and sawblades look like pure crap. Coke bottle mags are what wheels are SUPPOSED to look like...


Thanx Jeeper,

That stock black anodizing is a bearcat to remove. The rims pictured had been stripped already so I went ahead and polished them. It all depends on the individual car I rekon. I tried some stockers on for fun/test but prefered the polished look.

I am certain that the demise of the ultra light forged alloys was a cost thing.
Not unlike what we see in our slot cars. If ya want something different ya gotta go chase it yourself these days.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I see no iWheels this release. My guess is the robot lost its job too.LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill, the ultra-lite weight is a good thing for sure. But what it boils down to is, that coke bottle mag design just looks right on ANY performance car. The modern 5-star designs all look boring and unimaginative to me. You can re-invent the coke bottle mag design a zillion different ways and it always looks fresh. And its the look that a long nose short deck 2-door just HAS to have. IMHO, anyway.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

DANG I want that NOVA... and the ice cream trucks and the veedubs too...

nobody else has these?

--rick

edit: okay the novas just showed up under 3 or 4 different sellers, i guess they just hit...

wonder if i can get some of these in time for xmas...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> DANG I want that NOVA... and the ice cream trucks and the veedubs too...
> 
> nobody else has these?
> 
> ...


all r5 cars avail 14 for singles 75 for 6 free shipping I have a photo that shows the way I am dividing them into 2 different sets. not i wheels i hobby or any other nonsense. standard cars. you can get them in time for xmass. 
sorry about the sales add


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> I'm only guessing here. The guys who put the band and stickers on the iHobby cars lost their jobs, hence no band or stickers on the Chrome Ice Cream trucks! Must be the New World Order in play! Have fun! Greg:wave:


even the r5 cars come unbanded fyi.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Like always. Get less, Pay more. Sad! Autoworld= Bankcrupt. I sure hope this does not happen. I like the AFX style chassis they have been putting out! 
Well Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Saw these at Lucky Bob's today - the Daytonas are sweet. :thumbsup:

The ice cream trucks are cute but not my thing, and the Novas were sharp too.

All in all a decent looking release. I'll probably get the Daytonas this weekend.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks tjet racer!

hey, i think i know the answer, but i gotta ask anyway...

any chance the Bugs or Novas are SWB?

--rick


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> thanks tjet racer!
> 
> hey, i think i know the answer, but i gotta ask anyway...
> 
> ...


just checked nova lwb 
bug swb sorry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll get some later than sooner. Don't need to be the first anymore.  rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

roadrner said:


> I'll get some later than sooner. Don't need to be the first anymore.  rr


The late bird misses the worm but gets AWs at discount price. You can use the money you save to buy Hoby Talk Chat Room Action (and non-Action) Figures. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Like always. Get less, Pay more. Sad! Autoworld= Bankcrupt. I sure hope this does not happen. I like the AFX style chassis they have been putting out!
> Well Have Fun! Greg:wave:


Tom is very very far from bancrupcy, but the little Chinese people are closing some shops down, Hence the delays.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

T-Jet Racer said:


> just checked nova lwb
> bug swb sorry


don't be sorry! if the bug is SWB, that's good news... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I see so the little Chinese people= Bankrupt. Thats not a good thing. Well little Chinese people, welcome to the global economy! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------

